# Regular Season Game 37: Houston Rockets vs. Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(19-17)/(5-29)*

When/Where:
*Friday, January 11, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Telfair / Jaric / McCants / Gomes / Jefferson*


*Preview

Before catching a flight back to Houston on Wednesday night, Rockets coach Rick Adelman was already looking forward to being home again.

He had spent more than enough time on the road.

"I'm glad I won't be traveling for a while," Adelman said.

The Rockets could certainly use an extended stay at home.

Nearly halfway through the season, the Rockets will finally get an opportunity to build some momentum at Toyota Center when they begin a five-game homestand Friday night against the struggling Minnesota Timberwolves.

Surprisingly, the Rockets (19-17) haven't played more than three home games in a row. Houston has instead spent much of the first two months of the season enduring a brutal early schedule filled with road games. After wrapping up a two-game trip to Washington, D.C. and New York on Wednesday, the Rockets had played 22 of their first 36 games outside of Houston city limits.

Now, the slate finally gets a little less demanding. The Rockets will close the month with seven of the next nine games in their own building.

"Looking at the schedule going forward, it's much easier," Rockets center Yao Ming said. "We have a lot of games at home. But we can lose at home too. It's still on you. Do you want to win and come to the game every night with heart and intensity or are you thinking, this is just a home game we should win?"

The Rockets so far haven't been invincible on their home floor.

With three losses in their past five home games, Houston is 8-6 at Toyota Center. They haven't won more than three games in a row at home.

But the Rockets are optimistic that they can turn things around in their building because of their recent play. Houston is riding a season-best four-game winning streak and has played some of its best basketball of late. The Rockets are getting more ball movement and more balanced scoring in Adelman's high-motion scheme. Rafer Alston, Luther Head and others have been sinking timely shots when defenses are clamping down on Yao.

Adelman's bunch is hoping to build off that solid play at home.

"For us to be any good this year, we have to win at home," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "Every playoff team wins at home. That's something that we haven't done consistently to this point. We got back to .500 on the road, which is decent for the amount of road games that we've played. But now is the time to establish winning at home. That has to be the mindset."

The Rockets should get a boost when Tracy McGrady returns.

After missing the past eight games with a left knee injury, McGrady is expected to return at some point during the homestand -- possibly against the Timberwolves. The Rockets were planning to evaluate the seven-time All-Star's status before Friday's game.

The key will be fitting McGrady back into an offense that has been clicking.

"I'm hoping when Tracy comes back, we're going to have the same movement," Adelman said. "It helps him. It takes some of the pressure off him. We have to get other people involved. We had two guys in double figures (when he was playing). That was it. Since then, we have four. We have more balance. You're hoping these guys will continue to contribute even when he comes back. Yao and Tracy are still pretty good answers. But over the course of the game, we need more balance."

The Rockets will be trying to get that done at home for a change.

Besides hosting the Timberwolves on Friday, Houston will face the New Orleans Hornets, Philadelphia 76ers, San Antonio Spurs and Seattle Supersonics during the homestand. The Hornets and Spurs figure to be the most formidable opponents among that group since both teams are among the six best teams in the Western Conference.

The Rockets, though, are confident that they can get on a roll during their first significant home stretch of the season.

"We've been pretty successful on the road," Alston said. "We've been doing our job on the road, but we haven't actually lived up to the billing at home. But we got a stretch here where we can make a push. To have five straight games at home, we're looking to go 5-0, maybe at the bear minimum 4-1 to get back in the race."


Timberwolves Update: The Wolves have missed Kevin Garnett. Minnesota expected some growing pains after trading away the face of the franchise. But life after K.G. has been brutal. The Wolves have the NBA's worst record and haven't won a game when they've scored fewer than 100 points.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let's keeps it going. We can't let the young fellas out hustle us. Should be a W. I didn't actually watch the game live but, DVR rules. That dunk Yao had was sweet.

Mac should be back. Hope he can play within the team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Jonathan,
> 
> What's the latest on Tracy and Steve's injuries? I haven't heard much about their injuries lately. I want Franchise back to enjoy this nice run.
> 
> _(Steve is getting better, but is unlikely to be cleared until mid week next week at the soonest. Even then, he seems a long way from the rotation. McGrady will work out today, but I would consider him doubtful for Friday, questionable at best for Sunday. -- Jonathan)_


From Feigen's blog.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's good to see the Rockets back on their own court. We should be able to win this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am going to be at this game. Red Rowdies section baby


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want yao to put up 50 against Jefferson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I kind of wanted Tracy to come play this game so he can get a feel for how the team has been playing recently and since it's the Wolves if they screw up it won't be a big deal cause they're just the Wolves and we can beat them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am going to be at this game. Red Rowdies section baby


Nice! I like!

Are you going to be painted up as well?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Look at the line! A Texas size whopping is waiting to happen....predicted by the experts anyway.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Slap your big red wig on Dean and carry us to a W!:clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Nice! I like!
> 
> Are you going to be painted up as well?


I thought about it, but I might just wear a red curly haired wig with my Yao jersey. I gotta fit in with all the other guys in the section


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

lol big favorites...sorry rox, just dont see you winning by that much


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I don't see them blowing them out by a landslide as well.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like no Bonzi today.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Wells is out who do you think well get the opportunity to get into the rotation?

James? Francis? Snyder? Novak?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shane is going to get a lot of burn tonight apparently. Doesn't he get a lot anyway?

Oh look it's Doleac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aw come on Chuck xP


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Considering the team we are playing maybe starting Scola would have been a good idea today.

Yao should guard Jefferson.
So he doesnt have to go to the outside too much.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer 3! He's the best.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like how Yao laughs it off


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Haha. The Big Manu!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yo it's Carl Landry!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike James it is. I am surprised at that choice.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It is time for

THE SHIMMY


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL just realised Landry was in

JIm Peterson I think was before my time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice play by Landry.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Another nice play by Landry!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wolves down 31 and it's not even halftime.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This game is almost over.

I might come back check out the 4thQ.

But I think I will save some download usage.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

65-33 heading into halftime.

Wow.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow!! 31 pts.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

giordun said:


> Yea I don't see them blowing them out by a landslide as well.


Whoops.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I came back at the end.

Wish Snyder Novak got more minutes
James Snyder Novak Landry should have all played the last 12mins.

Too bad for Francis he wasnt in the 12...........

Well its another W.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Landry needs some more minutes for real.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know that it was against the Wolves, but Landry should get some minutes now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Our bench has more points than our starters, I can't remember the last time that's happened 

Great thing we kept Landry, he's just gonna get better


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> I know that it was against the Wolves, but Landry should get some minutes now.


LOL who would you drop out of the rotation to make room for Landry?
The rotation is already packed full. I dont think he will sneak his way in.
Actually the fact that Chuck & Luis are infront of him appear to not want to change clubs and are relatively young could be a real big problem for Landry.

Its not fair we win easily but the Hornets & Nuggets have won. ANd it looks like the Lakers Mavericks and Warriors will too. We didnt get any closer, but on the positive side we didnt get any further away.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
<tbody><tr><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(14, 55, 100) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2757">Ryan Gomes</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2389">Al Jefferson</a>, C</td><td>30</td><td>2-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=207">Michael Doleac</a>, C</td><td>21</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2777">Rashad McCants</a>, SG</td><td>25</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2417">Sebastian Telfair</a>, PG</td><td>30</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=387">Marko Jaric</a>, PG</td><td>24</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3229">Chris Richard</a>, C</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3191">Corey Brewer</a>, SF</td><td>21</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3031">Craig Smith</a>, PF</td><td>21</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=881">Antoine Walker</a>, PF</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2761">Gerald Green</a>, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=111">Greg Buckner</a>, SG</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>34-78</strong></td><td><strong>0-6</strong></td><td><strong>14-22</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>34</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>82</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43.6%</strong></td><td><strong>00.0%</strong></td><td><strong>63.6%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (22)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>4-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>28</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>33</td><td>6-13</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>31</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-12</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>21</td><td>2-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>7-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>8</td><td>3-6</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2445">Kirk Snyder</a>, SG</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>44-82</strong></td><td><strong>8-17</strong></td><td><strong>17-24</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>39</strong></td><td><strong>52</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>113</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>53.7%</strong></td><td><strong>47.1%</strong></td><td><strong>70.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Steve Javie , Kevin Fehr , Tony Brothers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 16,223<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:05


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Landry can take a few minutes from Scola or Hayes. If they are having a great game, they should stay in there. There are times where these two are having a rough time. Landry can come in and hopefully play well. I want to see Landry play a little bit more before getting to the playoffs, hopefully we can get there.

FYI, the Rockets did not make it one the top 10 on NBA.com again. Number one goes to James. Last time I'll point that out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I lost my voice from being in the Red Rowdies section. Oh and I also got a chance to give Carl Landry a high five as well after the game. 

It was a blowout from the opening tip. Kinda sucks cause I wanted to see more of our starters on the court. But hey, at least I saw what Landry can do. This kid has something going for him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Whoops.


This team is still like Vegas. Even though we are on a 5 game run, it is still a Red or Black bet. Bill Worrell keeps saying we need to rip off 10 or 13 in a row. That would be huge.

Tomorrows game will be a big test and a quality win.


----------

